# And another little jaunt, starting in Donegal



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a lovely weekend with family in Dunfanaghy, then moved on for a wee trip somewhere - not at all sure where! In fact, just before I left my daughter's I was on the way to Magheraroarty but by the time I got on the road I was heading in the other direction towards Glenveagh National Park. Bad move! I was met at the road end by someone official turning vehicles away as they were ram-packed! So back to a wee lay-by I'd seen to think again.

I decided on a wee place in Churchill that I've been to by car before - lovely wee ancient-style café but in fact there wasn't enough parking. Thankfully I'd added a back-up so I'm now parked opposite the local pub with beautiful views over Lough Finn. Went to a horsebox coffee stand n had great craic with 3 of the locals. The oldest, 84, had left here as soon as he could, aged about 14 after he'd managed to save £10 (the boat to Glasgow was 17/6) He finally settled near London for 40yrs n has been back here for 30. Fascinating to talk to. 

Beautiful evening sunshine. There's a walk by the steam railway line - maybe a couple of hours, so I'll do that tomorrow. The road seems quite busy but with earplugs in I should be OK.

I went to the pub behind me n had a lovely chat with a gentleman who is also a MHer (but was on his bike this evening!) He went to Portugal in September 19 n got home May this year I think! It really is a lovely place to just sit n take in the view.

I noticed that three of the 4 men I spoke with had no compunction about including the odd swear word while talking to me, sometimes more than just the odd one. Am I being a prude, feeling uncomfortable with that? Actually, I don't care, I AM uncomfortable with it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Travelling off the main roads in Ireland you have to remember to slow down. If you forget the odd flock of sheep, tractor, digger, or massively undulating road across a peat bog will soon remind you!

That pic was taken at Dunfanaghy. A couple of my present location won't upload (oops, at least 1 has, to prove me a liar!) My Voda isn't working in this location so I've commissioned my 12GB 3 sim in the mifi, valid for 12mths.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks nice Jean.

Regarding swearing, it can come from the company you normally keep and can be hard to turn off as it's normal for them, I tend to swear when I'm angry most, but try not to swear in front of wimmin and kids, but isn't that sexist and ageist.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me it depends on the swear word Jean and the context 

I don’t like the F word though, although I note many use it as an adverb or adjective to emphasise a point 

Strange given it’s meaning as old English word 

He’s f****** good is not the same as he’s good at f****** nowadays >>>>


Sandra:grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Using the word feck has long been very common in the south and west of Ireland. It is emphatically not the same word as fu€k and is perfectly acceptable in most informal conversations. It can be disconcerting, granted, but that's a matter of perception.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It definitely wasn't feck Alan - it was the good old fu*k which I must admit I find off-putting.

Still, they were all nice fellas and none of it was meant to be objectionable, I'm certain.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I came out the van this morning there was my acquaintance of last night sitting on the step of his own Exsis-i! Had a bit of a blether before heading down to the coffee stop and one of the guys from yesterday. So, coffee, scone n craic later I headed up to the library to see if I could download local Google maps for offline use - yeah, I know I should have thought about that before! I only k ew it was the library as there was a van with the word on the side - everything else is in Irish (this is part of the Gaeltacht) and I don't have any Irish at all. 

However, not allowed in, and the lady didn't seem to know that the WiFi wasn't necessarily attached to the computers. However, she was really lovely, gave me a map and even offered me a tea to take with me! That's Irish hospitality!

Hadn't realised this was the same place I'd visited with my grandson for a ride on their wee steam train. I'd been advised I could walk along the track by the side of the lake. They were nice views but I couldn't enjoy them n walk at the same time as I'd to keep a close eye on my feet or risk tripping on the sleepers.

It's obviously not a busy line! (and I've no idea why the sheep have decided to lie on their sides!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And I've no idea why the pic didn't post at all!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a couple of nights at Browne's bar at the imaginatively named Crossroads near Killygordon. Again, lovely people. There wasn't much to do but I had some interesting conversations with the locals n found a lovely walk in the woods. Their RC burial ground is kept absolutely immaculate with many graves looking as if they're just freshly dug (which they aren't.)

What an interesting drive this morning. I set satnav to a parking in Enniskillen n I think she took me as the crow flies! Narrow single-track, at one point so narrow the bushes were brushing the sides of the MH! And that's with Sygic Truck! Still, I always reckon if tractors can manage it then so can I. Definitely 'roads less travelled'! And some of the views were terrific. The only downside is not much shade here (nor at last place) but solar panels are working overtime. As is the auto-fan on the rear roof light.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a lovely quiet night. Quite proud of myself - I got the bike out for the 1st time in probably nearly 2yrs! Discovered that although I'd brought the key for the battery (else it was going back in the garage 😂) I had left the key for the lock. So 1st stop screwfix - got a combination lock so I don't have to remember to bring the key. But I DO have to remember the code 🤔 Then cycled to a laundrette (and went completely the wrong way 😂) - only £5 for a small wash but won't be ready till Monday. I'll have to force myself to hang around! Then I cycled over to Castle Coole National Trust property. The bike helps you appreciate more the magnificence of the approach drive - all of it through their own land. That would have impressed even the gentry back in the day. It's very quiet here so far - wonder is everyone at the water?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Castle Coole - very grand. Built in the 1790s by 1st Earl of Belmore in an attempt to outshine his brother's property at Florencecourt (which I shall visit tomorrow.)

I'm doing a tour of the property shortly to keep me out of the midday sun!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Enniskillen really was a lovely place to stop - and with water and loo dump. Right by the marina and close to several NT properties. I visited Florencecourt yesterday n spent a very pleasant day walking in the grounds including a vast kitchen garden, and taking a tour of the house. I'd say his BIL who built Castle Coole in an attempt to outdo him... did! But FC has the more extensive grounds.

Today I moseyed down to Belturbet - not without incident as there were several No through road signs but with no indication of an alternative. On one sort-of back road I came upon a massive trailer truck straddling the road. He'd just come down a single track road with a very sharp turn at the bottom. So he'd pulled right across the road onto the grass so his tail-end would get round - but then found his drive wheels in a hole n he could go nowhere. Fortunately there was just enough space for me to get round his tail-end so I'd another detour! He's probably still there poor soul.

Belturbet has an aire down by the river and there's an awful lot more life about the town than the last time I was here when everything was closed. There's a gorgeous fancy-cake (as in French-style) café where I whiled away some time adding pounds to my waistline!

It's hot, hot, hot and I am so grateful I have the maxxi fan. Not as good as aircon but a lot better than nothing.

Will have to wait to post pics - poor mobile signal. 

1. Florencecourt
2. Florencecourt's Head Gardener's house 
3. Enniskillen parking
4. Belturbet parking


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enough Jean, the little green goddess is taking over 

I’m desperate to get out of this house 

Desperate to take the MH and my tricycle and learn to ride it in a safe environment 

Actually Im just desperate 

Desperate to sleep a night without having to get up every two or three hours in severe pain due to peripheral neuropathy 

Desperate not to be afraid to go back to bed at 3 or 4 Am in case it happens yet again 

Desperate not to be afraid to take a new drug which could help my severe stiffness and joint inflammation because it may cause the same symptoms 

rare they tell me , but not so rare if it affects you 

Rare side effects of the injection I had, painful peripheral neuropathy, excessive sweating, insomnia, not a problem as I can’t sleep more than an hour or so due to the pain throughout the night, and the day if I try to catch up sleep , swollen feet and ankles 

I need my feet firmly on the floor , numb and tingling , but much better than the pain when I’m in bed

I just want the MH back on the road and maybe a journey to N Ireland or Scotland 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

1. Florencecourt
2. Florencecourt's Head Gardener's house
3. Enniskillen parking
4. Belturbet parking

Ha! I've just discovered that the washing I picked up from the laundrette this morning is missing my PJ top!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are really whetting my appetite to visit Ireland Jean 

Haven’t heard anything from the DVLA as yet, whenever we try phoning they are “ receiving an unprecedented number of phone calls “ according to the message and apparently answering non of them !

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely write ups of your tour Jean. Like Sandra I now have itchy feet for Ireland.

On the swearing thread - Chris had a boss, once, who said the F word in virtually every single sentence. It was almost like a Tourette's affliction.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Loving your trip jean

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a couple of nights at Belturbet - there's not much to do apart from a lovely walk along the river and an island where apparently they found the oldest mammoth in Europe. And they have a lovely café with French-style cakes - mmmm! But no croissants booo! 

After my NT walking days I'd a lovely relaxed day yesterday. Just as well as I'd a rather stressful morning - well, funny stressful really! Called at the garage opposite for diesel, parking really badly cos of abandoned cars - couldn't get the cap off! Sometimes it's a bit awkward, this time just no way. I fought with it for 5 mins or so then went to ask for help. The wee dolly bird from the counter came herself and I swear she hardly touched the cap and it was off!! Magic hands!

Then I discovered (thankfully) that it was a petrol only bollard so had to reverse to the diesel, again parking badly as someone was across my backend. Full tank later n I was good to go. Except I realised at the till my euro card wouldn't have enough on it. Fortunately with today's banking apps that took only a couple of minutes to sort. 

The satnav had reverted to its 1st choice route, retracing some of my steps, rather than the more interesting one up the east side of the lakes. By that time I thought... Just go with the flow! So here I am at a slipway on Upper Lough Erne n it's looking fabulous. Not sure I'll stay over. Had thought I might have parked overnight at a nearby restaurant but they're only doing 4-course meals at £56. No way could I do justice to that!

A farmer landed back at the slipway - he'd just been checking his cattle on an island. None have swum away - yet!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tirraroe is a good spot. Near Knockninney.

Or Ballinaleck.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You might be right Alan but I can't find any other than Knockninny on Google maps. It's further up the lough on the far side.

I'm just thinking if it rains, as it's due to do at the weekend, but it stays almost as warm I might not want to spend my time in the wee tin box!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just in case for the future here it is:

There's nothing there, except passing boats and a jetty. You go right to the lough shore, down the hill, over the cattle grid and round the bend.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a big van for a girl Jean, are you sure you're up to it


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Just in case for the future here it is:
> 
> There's nothing there, except passing boats and a jetty. You go right to the lough shore, down the hill, over the cattle grid and round the bend.


I see it now - it's spelt Tiraroe QUEY - is that an Irish word or just a mistake? 


Pudsey_Bear said:


> That's a big van for a girl Jean, are you sure you're up to it


You better be careful Kev or I might have to have words!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the spellings may vary from map to map Jean, or there may be an Irish version and an English one.

Tir is, apparently, is Irish for country or land. Roe might be a family name or something of that sort.

Any way Tirraroe, to me, means a lovely quiet barbeque spot at a sheltered overnight berth. Used to go there a lot.

If you are on the other side have you been to Crom, where the recent Blandings, Lord Emsworth series was mostly filmed? It has tea romms etc and is ver quite and pleasant. It also has a jetty where overnight is fine for boats, may do the same for vans in their car park. I don't know.

https://www.culturenorthernireland.org/features/film/crom-castle-hosts-bbc-production-blandings


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did think about Crom when I was in Enniskillen but decided to keep some of the NT properties for another time. Why was that area so popular with the landed gentry?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

https://cunninghamsway.com/2012/05/...ation-in-fermanagh-in-the-early-17th-century/

It was carved up and bugger tbe natives.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> It was carved up and bugger tbe natives.


It was ever thus. I've often thought of the old days when whichever King would bestow such n such land on a new favourite... It wasn't actually his to give!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brigands all of em.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I DID stop over. There are so many islands in the Lough but they're used - in the morning there was à man returned in his boat with 2 dogs. He'd been out to check on his cattle. When he landed he'd an awful job with each dog on a lead n the boat on a rope n trying to step up out the boat at the same time! Turns out there had been another MH previously who'd just prepared their bacon butties - and the spaniel was in n had them before anyone could react! I gather they didn't quite see the funny side 😳 In the evening a young lad turned up to do the same thing only it was pigs he was minding. He told me once they were taking out about 16 very young piglets n one of them ended up in the water. It swam a very good distance to the (wrong) island n they fed it there for a couple of months, on its own poor soul, before taking it to the correct island. Wonder how it integrated after that?! There wasn't anywhere really to walk but it was another very pleasant, lazy day - tho hot, hot, hot !

Today I set to go to a wee Fairy Forest near Cootehill. Very pleasant drive cross country - doing the proper thing n pulling in to let faster traffic past, tho caught up myself with several tractors. Fairy Forest, and its neighbouring riverside parking, completely bunged. I waited 10mins or so to see would anyone leave but it was so obviously a fab family place for river swimming n picnics that there was no chance! So, another destination here at Castleblaney (Muckno Park) which has 2 dedicated MH spaces and a lake n river the kids are having a ball in. I think there are a few walks round here - will have a look when it's cooler. Currently enjoying a cappuccino (really hot, nothing on the top!!) in the shade watching the fun.

1. Beautiful evening last night
2. Today's stop


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the lovely evening shot that got dropped from the previous post. I'm having quite a bit of trouble with attachments.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm having a little bit of trouble betty


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I do like Frank!

I took the bike along the main road to Lidl - boy is CastleBlaney a busy place!! I had to walk half way back cos I kept bashing the bag that had my bruisable salad stuff. Must get some light-weight easily-stored panniers. 

I'll add a photo of a lass I met yesterday - just my fave colours for hair!! It looked amazing. Think she was quite amazed that an old buddy would rave about it! Maybe that'll be my next adventure - I've done the purple after all!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oowwww Errrrr. Great if you want to stand out?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My sister says since an old buddy raved about it she's probably gone straight home to wash it out!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Castleblaney really was a lovely place with lovely welcoming people, lots going on at the lakeside, nice walks, busy wee town. I shall return!

Next stop was supposed to be on the marina at Carlingford which I understood to be a wee huckster of a place... Wrong! It was absolutely heaving with families trying to get a spot by the water (just where I wanted to be, to be exact!), the main street was a carpark and there was no mission of turning into the wee road I needed. So I ended up at parking by the Newry-Portadown canal (not navigable by craft but the walkway/cycle route goes all the way) via a very narrow, twisty road into a near-vertical estate in Newry which required a 3+point turn. I blame Louise - she definitely chose that road at the junction (I was stopped at lights n had time to check.) It was a pleasant stop with walks and again, nice people to chat to.

Then it was on to Banbridge where we lived for a few years, to catch up with some friends via a lovely art gallery right above the motorway. 

I stopped the night in the Tesco carpark with a very busy road just behind me - but my Garmin tells me I had a pretty good night's sleep (I think it lies! - partly because I bought a pair of pj's to replace the ones where the top went missing in the laundry, but in fact I'd to take it off half way through the night as it was just too hot! Could have saved myself the money!)

And today I arrived home. I was supposed to call with a niece en route but just before getting to her turn-off there were lightning pyrotechnics n the rain came down in torrents - so no sitting out then!

At least my van got a good washing of the undercarriage! There were quite a few deep stands of water at dips in the road but I was behind a delivery van n reckoned if he could get through then so could I.

It was a great trip, mostly new places (in the MH at least) - nothing fancy or exciting but very enjoyable.

1. Castleblaney cakes to order - with a sense of humour!
2. Castleblaney parking - 2 dedicated bays
3. Parking by Newry canal
4. Romulus and Seamus - a humorous piece by John Kindness 
5. One of a number of Women of Belfast pieces by FE McWilliam, a son of Banbridge. Inspired by the Abercorn Tea-Room bombing in which 2 people died and over 130 were injured. I found them very moving (the sign above does not refer to the statue)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A programme about to start on more 4 

Cycling the north Ireland coast by electric bike 

A big women, no cycling expert 

Really looking forward to it, but we have you Jean

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That programme didn't seem to be on the schedule here Sandra. What was it called?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jean it was at 8 o’clock on More 4 start this week , I’ll check when it’s advertised again on coming programmes 

She’s travelling the coast of Ireland by electric bike 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had my electric bike out on my trip for 1st time in probably a couple of years. It was good to be in the saddle again - tho I think I must find a mobile holder for the handlebars as I kept getting lost!

I remember one of the 1st times I went cycling with a satnav - the old TT, hanging in its case from my wrist but I could hear it OK.

She'd tell me Turn right, when there WAS no right turn, and all sorts of daft instructions including quite a lot of Turn around where possible.

I only realised much later that she'd have been birling around at the end of the wrist strap n the poor lass was probably extremely 'motion-sick'!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any good Jean, others on eBay of course

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/cycling-technology/phone-cases/halfords-phone-mount-184198.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Kev, that looks just the job.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You are most welcome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jean the programme is on More Four channel 

Starts the 12 of August , 4 part serious Siobian Mcsweeny , cycling the coast of Ireland 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Sandra. I came across something on the net about a trip you can do using BnB's along the way - I suspect your luggage was transported for you. Maybe that's what she's doing - should be interesting.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I imagine her luggage will be transported Jean

But I dont think that will be obvious in the trip , she’s cycling the coast on an electric bike taking in the sites

I’m guessing 5 star accommodation which we will know nothing about 

I’m just looking forward to seeing Ireland and maybe imitating some of her trip in the MH 

You can do coast to coast walk here with your luggage taken on between night stops, and I’m guessing the Pennine way the same 

I’m just noting where she cycles , so maybe we can cycle some of the route 

When we get our license back to travel to Ireland 

Sandra


----------

